# Newbie Test Results



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

My first post, need to ask questions in regards to what to expect. I thought that my female hormones were off so I had a visit for a physical at my Gynocologist office. I told her my symptoms of hot flashes,very oily skin, increased heart beat, night sweats and insomnia, lighter shorter periods, and diarrhea. She said she thought it was my thyroid instead so she ran labs on me. My results are as follows:
Tests Thyroid Profile (THY3)
Free T4 1.14 NG/DL (reference 0.57-1.41)
TSH <0.01 UIU/ML (reference 0.34-4.82)

She tried to get me in with a Endocronologist but there was over a 2 month wait. She suggested that I see my GP instead which I have an appointment in 3 days with. What should I expect and what happens next?By the way my GP is a great doctor he listens, and is very thorough. I had the Gyno prescribe me Lo-Estrin birth control which she didnt want to do. Because I was so sure it was my estrogen levels, and not my thyroid. Should I continue taking these?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

Yes, I would continue taking your meds. You need to ask for a FULL thyroid blood panel. Your TSH looks very low which suggests you might be hyperthyroid. Until you get your blood results back, please do not exercise. Since you are having increased heart beat and your TSH is very low, you don't want to risk having a heart attack.

THYROID BLOOD TESTS -

The blood tests that may be done as part of a thyroid diagnosis include the following:

•Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) Test
•Total T4/ Total Thyroxine 
•Free T4 / Free Thyroxine 
•Total T3 / Total Triiodothyronine 
•Free T3 / Free Triiodothyronine 
•Thyroglobulin/Thyroid Binding Globulin/TBG 
•T3 Resin Uptake (T3RU) 
•Reverse T3 
•Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies (TPOAb) / Antithyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 
•Antithyroid Microsomal Antibodies / Antimicrosomal Antibodies 
•Thyroglobulin Antibodies / Antithyroglobulin Antibodies 
•Thyroid Receptor Antibodies (TRAb) 
•Thyroid-Stimulating Immunoglobulins (TSI)

http://thyroid.about.com/od/getteste...gnose.htm?nl=1

Good luck!

Patti


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

aroach1010, welcome!

I'm curious...did the doctor test your estrogen, or did she go straight to the thyroid? Either way, I agree with Patti above - probably best to stay on the meds for now.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes she tested my Estrogen, and she was right it was my thyroid. My female hormones are fine. Thanks !


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well went to dr he was pretty sure it's hyPerthyroid but he is going to run an entire thyroid panel to check all aspects. Ordered an ultrasound scan for next week. He prescribed me Xanax to help me relax at night and sleep. He did say by feeling that my thyroid was enlarged. Good thing is his wife has Graves so he is knowledgeable in regards To thyroid disease and issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Well went to dr he was pretty sure it's hyPerthyroid but he is going to run an entire thyroid panel to check all aspects. Ordered an ultrasound scan for next week. He prescribed me Xanax to help me relax at night and sleep. He did say by feeling that my thyroid was enlarged. Good thing is his wife has Graves so he is knowledgeable in regards To thyroid disease and issues.


It sounded like hyper to me also. I am a little late to the party here but here are some suggested tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/










Please let us know what tests were run and if you like, post the results and the ranges!


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

New test results from my recent dr visit:
TSH <0.006 ( ref 0.450-4.50)
Thyroxine (t4) 10.8. (4.5-12.0)
T3 uptake 28%. (24-39)
Free Thyroxine Index 3.0 (1.2-4.9)

No antibodies test were run. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday. Do these results give you any indication of what is going on? I know Uwe're not doctors but I swear some of you seem to have more insight!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> New test results from my recent dr visit:
> TSH <0.006 ( ref 0.450-4.50)
> Thyroxine (t4) 10.8. (4.5-12.0)
> T3 uptake 28%. (24-39)
> ...


Glad you are having an ultra-sound Monday!! The only thing that is really telling is that the TSH is barely detectable. T4 kind of high; factor that in.

All of the tests above are rather outmoded. It would of been very helpful had your doctor run the FREE T3 and FREE T4. That's the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

The ultra-sound will be helpful.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Had my thyroid ultrasound Monday. Results were nodules on left side. My doctor has scheduled a Radioactive Iodine test for 8/06 & 8/07 . Wants to see if nodule is hot or cold ? What should I expect on both days and will I be able to work? In retail and work 10 hour days. High stress position. Will the RI bother me or make me feel any different? The ultrasound made me have a hoarse sore throat, so I would like to be prepared this time around. I also take xanax now so I can sleep. Will that affect my results? Thanks for all your help. You guys are very informative !


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Received my thyroid ultrasound results. Have an RI uptake for next week scheduled. Also had a gyno follow up visit and turns out my blood work came back as Peri-menopuase. My measurements for thyroid are as follows:
Isthmus-2 mm
Right Thyroid 4.4 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm
Left Side 4.2 x 1.5 x 1.7 cm
The thyroid is heterogeneous. In the left interpolar/upper pole thyroid there is an oval hypoechoic lesion with mixed internal echoes meausuring 8 x 3 x 6 mm in size. Negative for calcification. Do I need to get a medical degree to understand this  How can something so little cause so much drama? Can someone translate this into laymans terms please?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Had my thyroid ultrasound Monday. Results were nodules on left side. My doctor has scheduled a Radioactive Iodine test for 8/06 & 8/07 . Wants to see if nodule is hot or cold ? What should I expect on both days and will I be able to work? In retail and work 10 hour days. High stress position. Will the RI bother me or make me feel any different? The ultrasound made me have a hoarse sore throat, so I would like to be prepared this time around. I also take xanax now so I can sleep. Will that affect my results? Thanks for all your help. You guys are very informative !


Everyone is different but I personally had no problem working. My job was physically demanding.

Glad the doc is doing RAIU. Sound like you have lucked out here with good medical care.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

aroach1010 said:


> Received my thyroid ultrasound results. Have an RI uptake for next week scheduled. Also had a gyno follow up visit and turns out my blood work came back as Peri-menopuase. My measurements for thyroid are as follows:
> Isthmus-2 mm
> Right Thyroid 4.4 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm
> Left Side 4.2 x 1.5 x 1.7 cm
> The thyroid is heterogeneous. In the left interpolar/upper pole thyroid there is an oval hypoechoic lesion with mixed internal echoes meausuring 8 x 3 x 6 mm in size. Negative for calcification. Do I need to get a medical degree to understand this  How can something so little cause so much drama? Can someone translate this into laymans terms please?


Hypoechoic means something in the tissue is causing the waves to come back slower when they bounce off the nodule, as opposed to when they do so with the surrounding tissue. It's indicative of an abnormality. BUT, no calcification is good news.

Re: the RAIU, it really didn't effect me at all. It was, however, time consuming, so you may have to plan accordingly. I had to go and get baseline measurements, then I took the pill...then I came back a couple of hours later for more measurements...then I had to follow up the next day for some final measurements. It was hard for me to get back and forth to work (I work about 30 mins from the hospital where I had the test).


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for breaking into Layman's terms. I am sure when this is said and done my knowledge of Thyroid issues will have grown by leaps and bounds &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Thanks for breaking into Layman's terms. I am sure when this is said and done my knowledge of Thyroid issues will have grown by leaps and bounds &#55357;&#56842;


Most of us here have had that very same experience! LOL!


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Re: Ultrasound Results Help !!!
Had my scan done today. What will this tell the dr.? Will this be the answer as to what is causing my hyper symptoms? When any of you were first found to be hyper what did your dr.precribe for sleep? Mine gave me 1 mg of Xanax to take up to a full or 1/2 4 times daily. The other day I went 22 hours sleep free. It was the first time the Xanax did not work. When I am finally on Thyroid meds will the insomnia go away? The lack of sleep and the night sweats is the worst for me. Anyone out there have the same issues?


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

Was it a radioactive uptake scan? Yes, it should be able to diagnose the cause of your hyperthyroidism. High uptake percentages indicate Graves Disease. I have Graves Disease (diagnosed after my 4th baby with a scan and antibody tests). I had a TT 7 weeks ago bc methimazole (ATD) while did great things for my thyroid levels, shot my liver enzymes up 8 times the normal amount, so I had to choose RAI or surgery.

I completely feel your pain with your symptoms. You're not alone. I too only slept 1 or 2 hours last night. BUT, I will say this that it will get better once you get your hormones under control. I have bad nights where I wake up for no reason and can't get back to sleep like last night (but I believe it's in part bc my Synthroid and hormones aren't settled down yet- my labs are still a bit off). The week before though, I slept 6-8 hours each night.

When I was hyperthyroid before being treated with methimazole and eventual surgery, insomnia was horrendous. Fast heart rate, weight loss, anxiety, tremors, panic, night sweats, sweaty feet and hands- I know how you feel. When I was on methimazole all of that was manageable; not completely better, but better none the less. I will say that all my symptoms are nearly gone since having the surgery though. Now, I am in the process of trying to get Synthroid right, and that's no easy task- dose, wait 6 weeks, blood work, change dose, wait 6 weeks, blood work etc etc... but, I am glad I had the surgery. I'll take how I feel now over being hyper any day. Good luck & keep us posted! :hugs:

Alexis


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I guess I am scared. And I am tired of the hurry up and wait for every tests. I d


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't feel like I am loosing weight now. I feel thick in the center?! I am 5'7" and 165 lbs. size 8. I am actually the thickest I have been. My symptoms started 10 years ago after the birth of my son the Gyno said I had a little bit of an enlarged thyroid. And it should subside but 3 doctors over 10 years have mentioned an enlarged thyroid. Is it possible that it was hypo for a while and then became hyper? I had to take 2 mgs of Xanax to sleep last night fell asleep around 9:40 and got up at 3:30 to work a 10 hour day. Does anyone feel like they could just lay down and cry from the exhaustion? My main problem is I am not a patient person to begin with. I am over living in the Dr's time zone! It's about 3 days behind mine &#55357;&#56847; the wait is driving me bonkers and it's taking too much real estate in my brain.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my results: thyroid Scan and uptake
Clinical Indication 240.9 Comparison is made with an ultrasound dated 7/23/12
Uptake at is 19% normal is 10-35% scintigraphic evaluation of the thyroid gland demonstrates normal distribution of the radionuclide. The gland is normal in its size. No area of abnormal radionuclide activity is seen. 
Impression : Normal thyroid scan and uptake.
So with my suppressed TSH of <.006 how much bearing should I put on these results ? these results that say everything looks good? Going to my dr tomorrow to discuss. Should I ask for antibodies test ? Desperate at this point.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Got my results: thyroid Scan and uptake
> Clinical Indication 240.9 Comparison is made with an ultrasound dated 7/23/12
> Uptake at is 19% normal is 10-35% scintigraphic evaluation of the thyroid gland demonstrates normal distribution of the radionuclide. The gland is normal in its size. No area of abnormal radionuclide activity is seen.
> Impression : Normal thyroid scan and uptake.
> So with my suppressed TSH of <.006 how much bearing should I put on these results ? these results that say everything looks good? Going to my dr tomorrow to discuss. Should I ask for antibodies test ? Desperate at this point.


I wonder if you are on any medications or supplements that could skew the test results?

http://doctorgrayson.com/Radio Active Iodine Paper.pdf

Have you had the TSI test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

No TSI or antibodies test. The only medicine I take is Prilosec. When I was younger between the ages of 11-22 I had which is now considered an autoimmune issue called Hydradenitis Supparativa I had surgery to remove my sweat glands due to antibiotics no longer working. My mom asked me could this be a link? It stems from the Aprocine glands. Tomorrow I am going to ask this along with what causes a Goiter and what is the process for getting this under control.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> No TSI or antibodies test. The only medicine I take is Prilosec. When I was younger between the ages of 11-22 I had which is now considered an autoimmune issue called Hydradenitis Supparativa I had surgery to remove my sweat glands due to antibiotics no longer working. My mom asked me could this be a link? It stems from the Aprocine glands. Tomorrow I am going to ask this along with what causes a Goiter and what is the process for getting this under control.


I hope you get some answers, dear one. This has gone on way to far if my humble opinion counts.

Will you please let us know?


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Of course. A lot of expensive tests with no conclusive results. Will update as soon as I know someth


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Of course. A lot of expensive tests with no conclusive results. Will update as soon as I know someth


How else can they make money!! It's not like they don't know the right tests to run. If a layperson can know, certainly a doctor should know? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm??


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well at least I have good insurance at dr office awaiting my turn. Hit my list of requests and demands. Going to get some answers. Hopefully anyone who reads this learns a little something from my experience.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Went to my dr who is a DO referred me over to an Endo. Waiting on that appointment. He said that there was too much going on. If I was Hypo he would feel more comfortable with treating me( his wife has Graves and he has an Endo treat her also) but Hyper is a little more tricky. He asked that I take Xanax during the day for anxiety and heart rate. At around 7pm take 1mg of Klonopin to help me relax brain wise, and right before bed 3 mg of Lunesta for sleep. Well I dont feel anything at all So thats my lateste with the Klonopin, not like everyone said I would (drowsey, relaxed etc..) and with the Lunesta I am falling asleep but not staying asleep waking every few hours. He just wants me to get some sleep until I meet that Unicorn called an Endocronologist. So thats my latest news, have blood pressure going up and down, and heart rate the same way. Thursday 4am until Friday at 11pm I was awake neverslept. That was taking the Klonpin only on Friday night I took both Klonopin and Lunesta slept 5 hours. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Had a secondary opinion to a new Endo results as follows:
TSH : 1.3. Reference (0.5-4.5)
Free T4 1.07 (0.75-1.54)
T3 1.3 (0.70-1.70)
Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin 38 % (0-139)
Vitamin D 28.4 (30-100)
Phosphorus 2.6 (2.7-4.5)
FSH 20.1
LH. 48.01
She said it was not Graves since I had no antibodies and it seems as though it is Thyroiditis. I have been on Prempro for 3 months now. Does this change any blood tests results? I have stopped now for a week as I am over the side effects of Prempro. I have new blood work scheduled at the end of November and a follow up visit for First week in December. She prescribed a Beta Blocker to help but feels no Thyroid Meds are needed. Could the HRT helped or hindered my Thyroid results? How long does Thyroiditis last and is it normal for my throat to feel sore when I swallow? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Had a secondary opinion to a new Endo results as follows:
> TSH : 1.3. Reference (0.5-4.5)
> Free T4 1.07 (0.75-1.54)
> T3 1.3 (0.70-1.70)
> ...


TSI (glad you finally got it) and Trab if present are "suggestive" of Graves" but they do however, confirm hyperthyroid.

This is the criteria for Graves'.

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/

Otherwise you are classified as hyperthyroid either because of Hashi's, the criteria for that being high TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid, both of which are "suggestive" because this is commonly seen in Hashi's with FNA (fine needle aspiration) confirming those suspicions "if" there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Or because of cancer. We don't know which comes first, the hyperthyroid or the cancer. We just know that they are often found together.

Hashi's and Graves' closely related
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/

Thyroiditis is used interchangeably w/ the word Hashimoto's. Only FNA can confirm Hashimoto's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

I can't help with the hormones; I am not well informed on that subject but we do have other posters who are.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Does Thyroiditis mean Hashimotos ? Or can you just have a case of Thyroiditis ? Should I ask for a Hashimotos blood test? She said also that my Thyroid size was around 40 grams and that because the ultrasound showed the thyroid was heterogenous this meant there was scar tissue on the Thyroid gland. At this point I snore like a bear and my poor hubby would like to sleep! Does this usually subside when the Thyroiditis subsides? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Does Thyroiditis mean Hashimotos ? Or can you just have a case of Thyroiditis ? Should I ask for a Hashimotos blood test? She said also that my Thyroid size was around 40 grams and that because the ultrasound showed the thyroid was heterogenous this meant there was scar tissue on the Thyroid gland. At this point I snore like a bear and my poor hubby would like to sleep! Does this usually subside when the Thyroiditis subsides? Thanks


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001409/

I don't think you read the links I posted for you. You will see that FNA is required for confirmation of Hashimoto's/Thyroiditis.

Snoring is a result of myopathy which is common in thyroid disease.

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry. Wasn't sure if the blood tests she ran was only for Graves' disease only. I have read somewhat about Hashimotos. In her letters And paper work it sounded like non autoimmune Thyroiditis . My main question I suppose was once its over will my Thyroid will return back to normal size and how long does it past approximately I understand every case is different just what the norm is. For anyone here who has experienced this.


----------

